# California Handlers



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love Dave and Juliet Clendenon. They are not local to CA, they are based out of Utah. I like that they really have a personal touch with the dogs and are very fair, open and honest. They only commit to one Open Bitch, one Open Dog and One Special in each breed. So, if Gibbs does not finish before he's ready to rock the Open class and you are wanting to send him out, I would look into them. Lovely, lovely people. I owner handle, but if I sent out, they are on my very short list. Sorry, probably not much help right now.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Janice Hayes? Not sure exactly where she is located, but moved to California just this past year.


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

My friend has used the Shultz' and they are very good with the dogs. Sometimes they do take on quite a few dogs so they might not handle your dog personally. But I do think they do a very good job. 

The Fenners are out of NorCal and are very good also. I love their grooming!

Your Gibbs is very handsome by the way!  love his neck in your picture


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

kfayard said:


> Janice Hayes? Not sure exactly where she is located, but moved to California just this past year.


I just met her today. I really liked the interaction I had with her. I would be interested in finding out more if I was looking for a handler.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Janice Hayes is a very nice person and TRULY LOVES the dogs. I would send mine to her in a heartbeat


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, folks. We are using Bruce and Tara Schultz, and so far love them and the job they are doing with our boy and our little girl.


----------

